# How much bread?



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I often give bread to my goats as a treat and they really love it. 
But...............I have a neighbor who has bought goats from us, and I know he is trying to be helpful. He does volunteer work at the food bank and brings home truck loads of bread that is still just fine but past its sell by date. He dumps probably 50 pounds on the ground for his goats to eat whenever they feel like it. Then he brings another 50 pounds or so over to us.
I have always been pretty conservative about how much grain I let my goats have. Do any of you feed surplus bread to your goats? How much do you think is too much? His goats seem just fine.


----------



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

free choice bread can kill cattle, but I don't have a clue about goats


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't feed alot of bread. Treats are fine but goats aren't meant to break down those type of things


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Small bit for a treat is fine but not as a main diet. He is going to kill his goats if he keeps that up.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That's what I was figuring. I give quite a bit of it to the chickens. Wish I had a pig.
I really hate to see it wasted.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

chickens, on the other hand, CAN live off the stuff pretty well. It's low in protein, of course, but if the chickens free range they can make that up with bugs.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would warn him that he will kill his goats like that ... probably worded a bit better than I did, though :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Please be careful with bread. I was friends with someone who had three wethers and he fed them too much bread. Their stomachs literally exploded and they all died. I mix dried bread in my goats grain but that's only a small handful per goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always in moderation, treats are fine. Not main meals. 

You can freeze the bread and give it here and there, that is what we do. 
We will bring out a couple of loafs, open the bread bag, spread them out on the tailgate of our pickup, in the summer and let the sun dry it, then will feed it to the goats, sounds like they are eating tator chips, LOL.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My chickens do free range. The are picky about which stuff they will eat though. They did not like the whole wheat English muffins. Our freezers are full of the stuff. He will probably come by with more this weekend.
And that is after my kids go through and pick out the best stuff to take home.
Unfortunately neither my husband nor I can eat wheat. There is some good stuff. English muffins, bagels, sourdough. Lots of the more expensive fancy breads.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya


----------

